# Tornado's Kids



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tornado kidded this morning with twin bucks. These are my first AI kids, sired by Silver-Shadow TSU Monsoon. Both kids are very sturdy, already knocking heads! One is a Cou Blanc with some white on his legs, once he is a little older I will have to see if he is actually a broken Cou Blanc. The other is a light Chamoise. I got a few pics of them sleeping under the heat lamp so the colors are a bit off, I will be getting better pics in a couple days.

They will both be sold as registered bucks, I am thinking of naming one Cyclone and the other Twister, but will probably let whoever buys them name them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: congrats! so very cute!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwwwww! I love the cou blanc! He's beautiful  Congratulations :applaud: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So Sweet!!! :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG! :shocked: :shocked: We were thinking of doing AI-and using that buck!!!

Super cute!!! :stars:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

thegoatgirl: that is too funny! I can see a definite difference in these kids from her kids last year, these are already much wider in the head and appear to be heavier built. Monsoon might not have a "fancy" pedigree full of CH and GCH but I am really liking these kids! I can't wait for Grace to kid to see what hers look like.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

They are beautiful! Love the coloring. :hi5: Congrats on your new boys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable!  Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats......   :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful boys! I love your names for them too!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

loving the Alpine vibe hahah Congrats on the cute boys


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

They are so cute!!
I love the light chamoise. I wonder if he's the same color as my Catydid.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

What breed are they? Congrats on the new boys!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

They are alpines. I love them!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a few pics of them today. I am starting to think the Cou blanc might actually be a Chamoise in disguise... He is pretty light through his flanks.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute. I love the cou blancs one little white hoof in the back. The other has such a light color! I had a still born that looked like that.
So cute   Can't wait for my alpin baby(ies)!!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Could be..You think the kid on the right might be a broken two-tone chamoise? Instead of a chamoise. It looks like be has broken markings on his left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute...  :thumb:


----------

